

Motorcycle instincts and start-ups - rafaelc
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2011/03/04/motorcycle-instincts-and-start-ups/

======
heyjonboy
Interesting analogy. The gist seems to be that for both startups and
motorcycles, momentum is more important than it is for cars and large
companies.

Any idea if there's a correlation between motorcycle ownership and startups? I
happen to be a member of both groups (Suzuki SV650 and ParkWhiz).

